# Finally found the right horn......



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 30, 2014)

So ive been looking for this damn special horn forever.. Finally found one.. But I had to pay for it..and not in dollars.... In blood
Ok so got the horn and the damn thing looked like it had seen hell. I thought id be able to just swap out the button and call it a day...wrong
The unit must have been in a fire cause the insulator plug in,the back was exactly looking like the growing worms you buy during fourth of July.. Im like fffffffffkkk me.
I have an almost nos unit that the button was going into but the button in that one was to small for the tank hole ( why I need the bigger one") so I decided to harvest the insulator out of the wrong button. Well I ended up cutting around it where the metal divits holds it in with a file.. Then pounded on it and Pop out it came. In the process I stabbed myself with a screwdriver and cut my hand,on something bu
t I don't recall what.. Anyways horn works and looks great.




Before



Old crap unit



Cleaned button in good unit



Bits... That black thing is the charred insulator. Also I had to scavenge one of the old insulator screw anchors cause I broke the screw off in the good one  but they just press out so it was an easy change.. 



Leftover bits if you ever wondered what was inside


----------



## jpromo (Jan 30, 2014)

The things we do for love..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 31, 2014)

jpromo said:


> The things we do for love..




Got to have that correctness... Whats a little tetanus shot once in a while to achieve that haha...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't you just love the pursuit and capture of these precious little bits?  It may seem like a trivial waste of time to most people but its what gives my life meaning.  Its very satisfying when you finally put the piece where it belongs.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 31, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Don't you just love the pursuit and capture of these precious little bits?  It may seem like a trivial waste of time to most people but its what gives my life meaning.  Its very satisfying when you finally put the piece where it belongs.




yep very true... Im glad it all fit perfectly.. I was worried something wouldn't fit right..But the units were Exactly the same except button shroud was smaller..


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 31, 2014)

*calling doctor schwinobi.....*

Looks cherry man!  now i know who to call if i ever need triple bi pass surgery....you da man!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 31, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Looks cherry man!  now i know who to call if i ever need triple bi pass surgery....you da man!




Why thank you... I,now know how to do it without damaging the housing...had to destroy to learn


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 31, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Why thank you... I,now know how to do it without damaging the housing...had to destroy to learn



That's the best way isn't it?


----------

